# Compressor



## fernballan (Jan 29, 2018)

Bought  a cheap 300 bar compressor to start my V12


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Jan 30, 2018)

very nice!


----------



## Groundhog (Jan 30, 2018)

300 bar? 4,351 psi? I guessing that is either a typo or one heck of a compressor!


----------



## fernballan (Jan 30, 2018)

Groundhog said:


> 300 bar? 4,351 psi? I guessing that is either a typo or one heck of a compressor!


It's a dive compressor 300 Bar Must have 65 Bar to start The V12


----------



## Groundhog (Jan 30, 2018)

Wow! That's a lot of air!


----------



## dlane (Jan 30, 2018)

Guess I’m not a besserwisser , how dose air start a v12 combustion engine .


----------



## Groundhog (Jan 30, 2018)

You blow the air into the cooling fan and it turns like a propeller!!   -sorry, I couldn't help myself-


----------



## westerner (Jan 30, 2018)

This will work, theoretically.  But the compressor must be VOLUME biased, not PRESSURE biased. Sorry, couldn't help my self, either.


Groundhog said:


> You blow the air into the cooling fan and it turns like a propeller!!   -sorry, I couldn't help myself-


----------



## kd4gij (Jan 30, 2018)

Pneumatic starter. Most big rigs use that as an electric starter won't cut it.


----------

